# Biostar TA990FXE Motherboard for AMD FX 8320...



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2013)

Hai,

I want to know whether Biostar TA990FXE motherboard with its 4+2 phases is rightly suited to overclocking my AMD FX 8320 to 4.5 with water cooling using Corsair H60. I don't know much about vdroop and such other things. So if anybody can guide me in overclocking my AMD FX 8320 with a Overclocking guide for Biostar TA990FXE. Please let me knoe asap by PM'ing me.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 7, 2013)

For that price, one can get Asus M5A97 evo r2.0


----------



## Cilus (Sep 7, 2013)

The Biostar one also has full analogue VRM design whereas now a days, most of the VRM designs from other manufacturers are coming with full digital control. In reviews it is observed that the North bridge section of the Motherboard heats up pretty much during overclocking. So better opt for boards from Asus and Gigabyte.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 8, 2013)

How about Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Rev 4.0 (8+2 Power Phases) which is 11,000. Is this better in terms of phases and full digital control or other aspects. Can anybody confirm this.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, that motherboard is pretty good, comparable to Asus M5A99F Pro series.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 10, 2013)

I have used Gigabyte Motherboards for awhile now and can vouch for their quality and durability. You can go ahead with the purchase of the board you have mentioned.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 10, 2013)

Tech_Wiz said:


> I have used Gigabyte Motherboards for awhile now and can vouch for their quality and durability. You can go ahead with the purchase of the board you have mentioned.



I already have Asus M5A97 R2.0 + AMD FX8320. But I was not able to overclock to even 4.0GHz thats why I asked for and alternative MB.The problem here is coming with my UPS which has gone kaput and as a result my overclock is not stable so I need to replace my UPS or get it repaired.Thanks again for such a prompt reply buddies...


----------



## Cilus (Sep 11, 2013)

Buddy, why UPS should be responsible for poor overclocking? What are setting you are using at BIOS and are you using any after-market CPU cooler?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, why UPS should be responsible for poor overclocking? What are setting you are using at BIOS and are you using any after-market CPU cooler?



Because every time power goes off my PC restarts and when it does it states that overclocking has failed and I should press F1 to continue. Yes, I am using Corsair H60 2013 after-market cooler on my AMD FX8320 with Asus M5A97 R2.0
I use the predetermined 4.0GHz to 5.0GHz steps in the Asus Bios to effectively overclock my PC.I generally use 4.5GHz only. Even though this is not sometimes accepted and I need to press F1 to continue.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 11, 2013)

Let me know the following settings in your BIOS:-
1. CPU Voltage
2. CPU LLC
3. CPU current Capacity
4. CPU Power Phase Control

However, 5 GHz is not recommended for a mid range board; 4.6 to 4.7 GHz should be your choice.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Let me know the following settings in your BIOS:-
> 1. CPU Voltage
> 2. CPU LLC
> 3. CPU current Capacity
> ...



1.CPU Voltage = 1.42500
2.CPU LLC = Enabled
3. CPU Current Capacity = 3500GHz
4. CPU Power Phase Control = 4+2

But I can salvage these values any how,

1. CPU Ratio =17.5
2. DRAM OC Profile = DDR3 -1600MHz
3. AMD Turbo Core Technology = Enabled
4. Turbo Core Ratio = Enabled/Auto
5. CPU Bus Frequency =200
6. PCIE Frequency =100


----------



## Cilus (Sep 12, 2013)

Currently not in home, will share my settings with you. BTW, I think you have Asus AI Suite installed in your system. It is one of the best tools for software based overclocking solution. If possible, download the latest version from Asus site of your motherboard.
But for stable overclocking, disable AMD Cool 'n Quiet technology and Turbo Core Technology. DO have setting for CPU LLC like *HIGH, Extreme*?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Currently not in home, will share my settings with you. BTW, I think you have Asus AI Suite installed in your system. It is one of the best tools for software based overclocking solution. If possible, download the latest version from Asus site of your motherboard.
> But for stable overclocking, disable AMD Cool 'n Quiet technology and Turbo Core Technology. DO have setting for CPU LLC like *HIGH, Extreme*?



I don't have any setting for CPU LLC like HIGH,EXTREME etc. I was thinking of changing my CPU to 6 Core AMD FX with Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (8+2 Phases) instead of my current 8 Core AMD FX with Asus M5A97 R2.0 (4+2 Phases)
What do you say buddy Cilus...


----------



## Cilus (Sep 13, 2013)

Buddy, I am not sure but different review sites and forums pointed out some serious issues in Gigabyte EFI BIOS, mainly wrong voltage to the CPU. If you really want some good overclocking then better opt for a 990FX/990X motherboard.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, I am not sure but different review sites and forums pointed out some serious issues in Gigabyte EFI BIOS, mainly wrong voltage to the CPU. If you really want some good overclocking then better opt for a 990FX/990X motherboard.


  OK. I was thinking of Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 as my second best bet if Gigabyte have any issues because I myself has seen toms hardware of having VRM issues in many Giagbyte MB's even 990FX ones but Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev.4.0) is most preferred than rev.3.0 as the older revisions have some serious issues. As I cannot afford 990FX/990X of any company so I am thinking of Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 only.  





Cilus said:


> Currently not in home, will share my settings with you. BTW, I think you have Asus AI Suite installed in your system. It is one of the best tools for software based overclocking solution. If possible, download the latest version from Asus site of your motherboard. But for stable overclocking, disable AMD Cool 'n Quiet technology and Turbo Core Technology. DO have setting for CPU LLC like *HIGH, Extreme*?


 *Does **Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0** have any CPU setting for CPU LLC like HIGH,EXTREME* or not is what I want to know before even thinking of buying it. All I want is mild to medium Overclocking from stock 3.5GHz to 4.0GHz is all I want. Can I get it in the above specified Motherboard or not. Please guide me in this regard CILUS.

  I finally OVERCLOCKED my AMD FX 8320 from stock 3.5GHZ to 4.0GHz. Ahaaaaaaaaaa Ahaaaaaaaaa I did it finally. Please forget everything about buying new CPU and MB because I said them as I could not OC my Chip to the desired level. But now as it is possible why buy a new chip & MB. I am very happy now but I need to test my RIG for its stability now...

I tested it with Prime and it was stable and already.


----------



## sarah_9 (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't you think Hi-Fi B85N 3D :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR could be the better alternative for your purpose.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 2, 2013)

sarah_9 said:


> Don't you think Hi-Fi B85N 3D :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR could be the better alternative for your purpose.



  The discussion here is about overclocking an AMD FX 8320 using an Asus M5A97 R2.0 motherboard and whether it has any LLC options like the 990 series motherboards have buddy...


----------



## sarah_9 (Oct 2, 2013)

bavusani said:


> The discussion here is about overclocking an AMD FX 8320 using an Asus M5A97 R2.0 motherboard and whether it has any LLC options like the 990 series motherboards have buddy...




cool down


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 3, 2013)

sarah_9 said:


> cool down



Can you tell me 1 Biostar motherboard which is of AMD 970 series and also have USB3.0 header in the motherboard. I cannot figure any in Biostar range of motherboards for my requirement.


----------



## shatarupa1 (Oct 28, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just came to know about this configuration from Biostar and i hope it will help
> 
> ...


----------

